

Chaos Computer Club Congress starts today. Livestreams. - imaginator
http://27c3.iphoneblog.de/

======
ugh
The CCC really needs to sort out their internet presence. It’s confusing. A
little hopefully helpful list:

Schedule: <https://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/>

Official streams: <http://27c3.fem-net.de/>

Status information on the official streams: <http://twitter.com/c3streaming>

Unofficial HTTP streams (what this submission links to):
<http://27c3.iphoneblog.de/>

Congress Wiki: <http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/wiki/Welcome>

You should be able to find the recordings on the Wiki soon.

Not so relevant for those who only want to watch the streams are the congress
blog and Twitter account: <http://events.ccc.de/> and
<https://twitter.com/27c3>

And if it weren’t in German I would now link the news report about the first
congress in 1984 for context and fun. Ah, well, I will do it anyway:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATWJcq5_qNA>

------
DanielH
More streams: <http://27c3.fem-net.de/>

------
jessor
Quick link to the keynote (live right now): <http://saal1.h264.27c3.fem-
net.de/>

------
niekmaas
I'm looking for a schedule for this event but when trying to view
<http://events.ccc.de/> I keep getting an "Error establishing a database
connection" error..

Anyone with a working schedule?

~~~
jessor
This should be working fine. Try
[http://events.ccc.de.nyud.net/congress/2010/Fahrplan/index.e...](http://events.ccc.de.nyud.net/congress/2010/Fahrplan/index.en.html)

------
flawawa2
You can directly stream these with mplayer:

rtmp://berlin1.rtmp.27c3.fem-net.de/rtmp/saal1_hq

rtmp://berlin1.rtmp.27c3.fem-net.de/rtmp/saal2_hq

rtmp://berlin1.rtmp.27c3.fem-net.de/rtmp/saal3_hq

Sound might not be working right yet.

------
imaginator
To get a good overview of presentations today see:
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/day_2010-12-27.e...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/day_2010-12-27.en.html)

------
imaginator
The keynote speaker, Jacob Applebaum, really knows how to woo the crowd. He
has some great points like:

"Even though the government has a monopoly on violence, violence cannot solve
math problems."

heh

~~~
fs111
Jake Applebaum is doing the keynote? I thought that Rob G. did that

~~~
jessor
Yea it was Rop Gonggrijp.

~~~
imaginator
I stand corrected.

------
huertanix
I really wish I could be there in person. Was really looking forward to
talking to some of the people behind YaCy (<http://www.yacy.net/>). :<

------
exDM69
I'm coming to Berlin for a vacation, I'll pop by on Wednesday if there are one
day tickets available for that day.

------
Tichy
iphoneblog?

~~~
aw3c2
I too was curious at first but it seems like a true hacker is simply using one
of his domains. Seems not to be shady marketing.

~~~
axx
yep, he is one of the "bits und so" guys, a german tech podcast with many
listeners from the hacking community.

